# Windows 7 doesn't recognize Multiple USB Partitions



## ChaosTheory (May 18, 2009)

I have a 16gb PNY USB flash drive that I can sucessfully partition into 10GB and 4GB using Paragon Drive Manager. When viewed under Windows disk management both partitions are visible, but the second partition (I have tried having both configurations, smaller first and larger first) does not show up under My Computer, and when inserting the UFD I get a popup saying that Windows wants to check it for errors.

I have found lots of stuff online about how it is possible to do this but nothing for Windows 7 or even Vista (64bit BTW). I have tried using Bootit, but it doesn't seem to affect anything.

Anyone have any ideas or suggestions? I would like to have it so the 4GB partition is bootable for system recovery and the 10GB for files. 

If making Windows 7 recognize the partitions is not possible or not practical, can I set the UFD up as a bootable drive and then just add a folder in it for my files, or will that cause problems?

Thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Last I looked into this (which was just maybe a week ago, but I can't find the topic at the moment) all of the information that I could find stated Windows (all flavors) do not support multiple partitions on USB drives.


----------



## ChaosTheory (May 18, 2009)

That's it, I am switching to Linux :laugh:

So can I create a bootable UFD and then place a folder for my files on it, so that I can use it to boot if I need to but still save my files? Or would the additional files cause problems?

Thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not tried it, so I don't know if it would work or not. All I can suggest is that you try it and see what happens.


----------

